# Pet drying towel



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Despite having a pet dryer that I use exclusively for detailing (dog hates the noise) I am looking for some long life absorbent towels for dog drying.

Does anyone use a car drying towel or are there reasons for dedicated dog drying towel besides marketing gimmicks?

Cheers!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

We have a drying coat for our ****apoo which is fantastic as she's dry in around ten minutes when it's on.

Great for keeping them warm also while drying out after a wash or being in the sea etc...

It's one of these https://www.collaredcreatures.com/collections/dog-drying-coats

I use to work with the guy who's wife runs the company so I got a nice discount on it. We also bought one of the Harris Tweed collars from them when they were at the Chatsworth Country Show.

It's quality gear.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

atbalfour said:


> Despite having a pet dryer that I use exclusively for detailing (dog hates the noise) I am looking for some long life absorbent towels for dog drying.
> 
> Does anyone use a car drying towel or are there reasons for dedicated dog drying towel besides marketing gimmicks?
> 
> Cheers!


I have a couple of the kent drying towels plus old hand towels for my two. They both are constantly filthy so we always have towels going though the wash.

I wouldnt go mad with specific towels for them.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## lesdon499 (Oct 30, 2011)

We use an Enjo dog towel that the wife bought as part of her quest for world domination! It works really well but is a tad expensive- but he is worth it 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

lesdon499 said:


> We use an Enjo dog towel that the wife bought as part of her quest for world domination! It works really well but is a tad expensive- but he is worth it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Cheers - assume you can only get them through a local re-seller?


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

When we had our Westie (lost him just before Christmas at 13+ years old) we had an Aqua type towel to dry him off but to be fair most of the time it was an old bath towel which did the job.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

I just use old cotton towels dedicated for dog use unless I am washing and drying the rubber floormats. 
It's surprising how many friends pass on their old towels which are almost like new. 
I also have an old one or two in the back of the estate to drape over the bumper when the dog or bikes jump in. I find this is better than using the fold down flap of the boot liner because when it is folded away grit collects on it and promptly deposits itself on the bumper when folded down.


----------



## crash486 (Apr 6, 2015)

Old cotton towels seem to work best. Mine like to lay on them as well so bonus.









Crash486


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Consensus seems to be cotton over microfibre?

Correct?


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

atbalfour said:


> Consensus seems to be cotton over microfibre?
> 
> Correct?


I haven't tried microfibre because the cotton towels do a decent job and being a Yorkshireman I appreciate the fact that they cost nowt. After use on the dog they go to drying the mountain bikes.


----------

